# Keith-84's



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

Keith can you post pics of the 84's you can get? Price?


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Feb 16 2005, 07:33 AM
> *Keith can you post pics of the 84's you can get? Price?
> [snapback]2732663[/snapback]​*


keith cant get 84's...if he could get them easily he would not be slanging knock off's...holla


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

in another post he said to call and he has a price. so i want to see a pic.


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

but the guy who was asking about them did not know what they are....and trust me i bet you a million dollars that keith cant get 84's


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

Was Keith talkin about the Player fwd 30's then? Those would work for me, i just want the look.


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

Actually the rims you are talking about are Mclean's, and he has posted previously that he does have them. We call them 2000's... *THEY DON'T POKE LIKE SWANGAS THOUGH*


----------



## mocess03 (Feb 18, 2005)

Jose24, will you tell me where i can get those rims...PLEASSE!


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

*HOMEBOYZ* sells them.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

those are 84 cus they have an standard offset?????right??????


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

They are swangers, but NOT 84'S

SWANGERS= 84'S,83'S,2000'S

ALL STANDARD OFFSETS, BUT EACH ARE DIFFERENT RIMS

83'S & 84'S = ORIGINAL

2000'S = REPLICA

NONE OF THESE ARE 30'S


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

ok i see the spokes are shaped differnt


----------



## Chris_Dee (Apr 6, 2003)

of course a car thats swangin got texas plates knockin the belts off the bumper bangin


----------



## duron (Oct 21, 2004)

"IN HOUSTON WE ELBOW IN CALI YALL DAYTONS "
DON'T GET CAUGHT RIDIN DAT FAKE SHIT OUT HERE U WILL GET LAUGHT AT
STRICKLY 83'S 84'S 
2000 SWANGERS LOOK SOME 86'S CLASSICS WEAK SHIT


----------



## noim sayin (Nov 27, 2005)

maN


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Feb 17 2005, 01:02 PM~2739012
> *Actually the rims you are talking about are Mclean's, and he has posted previously that he does have them.  We call them 2000's...  *THEY DON'T POKE LIKE SWANGAS THOUGH*
> *


are thouse 14 inch vogues


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Feb 27 2007, 01:34 AM~7361478
> *are thouse 14 inch vogues
> *


look like, but bet they 15s, you can get some 14s through the company tho.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Feb 17 2005, 11:00 AM~2738422
> *but the guy who was asking about them did not know what they are....and trust me i bet you a million dollars that keith cant get 84's
> *



I bet he could if he got them through YOU :biggrin:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big92fleet (Jan 18, 2006)

goto www.rollin84z.com you can get sum 83's or 84's


----------

